# Duckweed!



## Alcemistnv

So I just got some duckweed from the wonderful Aokashi, and my boys are trying to eat it! Luckily, they spit it out right away.

Is it possible to just leave some duckweed in a container and let it grow and then put it in the tank, or does it need some special requirements?

I'm sure they'll realize eventually it's not food, but I don't want them somehow dropping it all xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yes under High light they cover the surface which will kill your Betta but a little fertilizer and a plant light if they grow fast enough you can turn them into fish feed they are actually turned into Chicken food.


----------



## Alcemistnv

Really?

And I haven't heard of them killing bettas by filling the top of tanks...especially since they (bettas) seem strong enough to swim through them to get air...

I'm hoping for a whole surface spread of them so I hope it works Dx


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Alcemistnv said:


> Really?
> 
> And I haven't heard of them killing bettas by filling the top of tanks...especially since they (bettas) seem strong enough to swim through them to get air...
> 
> I'm hoping for a whole surface spread of them so I hope it works Dx


I mean if they cover the surface the Betta has a harder time surfacing to the surface to get oxygen a Betta will drown if it can not surface but the chances of that are so low.


----------



## mattoboy

I am so confused ChoclateBetta

Duckweed is probably one of the most (if not) hardiest plants in the aqua hobby. I think im the only one that killed all my duckweed :O anyways ya its a floating plant that multiplies like crazy! It can cover the top of the top in matter of weeks if not days. Yes, you can scoop some out and put it in a seperate container. It doesn't really matter if your betta tries to eat the duckweed. Since they are omnivores, it wouldn't hurt them - it would actually do some good. And plus it gives them exercise and something to "play" with. I have never heard of a betta drowning because of too much duckweed - I would think they would just push some over to get room to breathe.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

mattoboy said:


> I am so confused ChoclateBetta
> 
> Duckweed is probably one of the most (if not) hardiest plants in the aqua hobby. I think im the only one that killed all my duckweed :O anyways ya its a floating plant that multiplies like crazy! It can cover the top of the top in matter of weeks if not days. Yes, you can scoop some out and put it in a seperate container. It doesn't really matter if your betta tries to eat the duckweed. Since they are omnivores, it wouldn't hurt them - it would actually do some good. And plus it gives them exercise and something to "play" with. I have never heard of a betta drowning because of too much duckweed - I would think they would just push some over to get room to breathe.


My experience is in a tank they will grow but high light they will cover the surface but to cover they need a lot of nutrients to sustain a colony I never said they do not grow fast Betta fish are CARNIVORES humans are omnivores An omnivore diet to a carnivore is unhealthy a carnivores digestive track is shorter as meat is easier to convert to meat than plants I said it is rare to drown from no surface access it would have to be a thick colony Riccia fluitans might establish to.


----------



## Alcemistnv

...I thought it was normal for bettas to eat the plants in their tanks, hence why they actually go after it.


But as for the duckweed, I'm just waiting for it to multiply hopefully by the time the new tank comes. That way I can put some on both tanks.


----------



## mattoboy

I use to always keep spare duckweed around


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Alcemistnv said:


> ...I thought it was normal for bettas to eat the plants in their tanks, hence why they actually go after it.
> 
> 
> But as for the duckweed, I'm just waiting for it to multiply hopefully by the time the new tank comes. That way I can put some on both tanks.


In aquariums fish eat things they usually do not eat in the wild.


----------



## ao

XD they'll ignore it after a while. I never let it cover my tank surface entirely. But if they do, the betta will just push through and breathe from the surface anyway, I've seen them do this. if it grows well, you'll be throwing them out by the handful  and best of all, you'll see no more ammonia XD Ur throwing ammonia away by the handful! woot!

Edit: my terrinle typos
edit:2 ^ see!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

aokashi said:


> XD they'll ignore it after a while. I never let it cover my tank surface entirely. But if they do, the betta will just push through and breathe from the surface anyway, I've seen them do this. if it grows well, you'll be throwing them out by the handful  and best of all, you'll see no more ammonia XD Ur throwing ammonia away by the handful! woot!
> 
> Edit: my terrinle typos
> edit:2 ^ see!


Wait you can throw ammonia away in a bowl my Carter used to live in it is 1 gallon he lives in a 10 gallon but the surface was covered in duckweed and crystalwort. The water was green there was a 15 watt light bulb above it and a plastic bad below the light to keep the Betta in there and Humidity.


----------



## MooseKnocker

Anyone know of a way to keep duckweed contained? I want to be able to have like a flouting ring or something so its not too crazy in my tank.


----------



## choob99

You just keep scooping it up and throwing it away to keep it contained, if you don't want total cover just throw away what you don't want, it will keep multiplying like crazy, so just throw it away again and again


----------



## registereduser

MooseKnocker said:


> Anyone know of a way to keep duckweed contained? I want to be able to have like a flouting ring or something so its not too crazy in my tank.


sell it! Plenty of folks here seem to want it.


----------



## MooseKnocker

What I'm going to do is place a straw from work across the top so its got its half to grow.




registereduser said:


> sell it! Plenty of folks here seem to want it.


My local pet store just gave it away they have a tank full of plants and that is growing at the top. 
They gave me some and what I don't have in my tank is outside in the sun. Does it need to be in a heated tank.


----------



## BettaQi

aokashi said:


> XD they'll ignore it after a while. I never let it cover my tank surface entirely. But if they do, the betta will just push through and breathe from the surface anyway, I've seen them do this. if it grows well, you'll be throwing them out by the handful  and best of all, you'll see no more ammonia XD Ur throwing ammonia away by the handful! woot!
> 
> Edit: my terrinle typos
> edit:2 ^ see!


Excellent point about ammonia!

May have to reconsider my No duckweed policy.


----------



## BettaQi

Alcemistnv said:


> ...I thought it was normal for bettas to eat the plants in their tanks, hence why they actually go after it.
> 
> 
> But as for the duckweed, I'm just waiting for it to multiply hopefully by the time the new tank comes. That way I can put some on both tanks.


When they're curious they'll nibble anything!

My girls eat the roots of their plants when they want a snack.

Their poop comes out kind of whitish and clear afterwards. Good fibre content!


----------

